

Show HN: my new iPad app - Creativity Workbench - generate new ideas - marcus
http://itunes.apple.com/app/id543052460

======
akg
A live-demo would be nice to see. It's hard to gauge how to use the app and
the descriptions in the help screen are far too long for anyone to read
carefully IMO.

------
marcus
I would really appreciate your feedback.

Here are some promo codes for you JARLP3JERT4N

H4A7TELP3KX3

K3AH7TY97W94

4PM6FHKEH4LF

HK4HNM6LTX6P

------
adam-_-
Have you thought about a video demo and landing page?

~~~
marcus
I have, but I wanted to get some feedback first, hence the "Show HN"

------
eyevariety
I missed the download but it looks pretty sweet.

~~~
marcus
The app is iOS 5.1 only right now, a new version which supports 4.2 was
submitted last week to apple

------
chimmy
i don't get it.

